# Replacing deck support post.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

This isn't really a timber framing type project but it did involve working with some big timbers none the less. They were 10x10 white pine. The longest one was 22' finished length. We had to support the deck and remove the old rotted post then re-level the deck and measure for and fit the new timber. Took some thinking to figure out how to handle the timbers without hurting someone.



















I made these cookies as I called them so we could easily rotate the beam to do our cutting and notching.










I also made this cart so we could transport them around the jobsite easily.










I installed this mini crane to assist in lifting the beams off of the trailer onto either the cart or cookies.










I made this other mini crane to assist in setting the beams over the edge. I would sit on the end and run the controls while my two helpers set the base of the beam in place and pulled the notched part onto the deck.


----------



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

Dave, I can really appreciate this kind of work, it took a lot of thought as you mentioned and it really showed in the photos.

Great work!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Good stuff Big Dave :thumbsup:. Clever ideas to move those beams all the way from the trailer to install.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Daren, In regards to your crane on the trailer, did it seem to be adiquate? Would you make any changes? I was thinking of setting a small boom up on my 20' trailer for off loading logs when my skid steer isnt on that end of the turn.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Dave,
I like all the little adjuncts you made to make it easier to work with the beams. How much did one of those beams weigh aproximately?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

white pine 10x10 is about 18.5 #/ft 20 footer would be about 375 pounds


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

mics_54 said:


> Daren, In regards to your crane on the trailer, did it seem to be adiquate? Would you make any changes? I was thinking of setting a small boom up on my 20' trailer for off loading logs when my skid steer isnt on that end of the turn.


Yes it was adequate. The only change I would make is to add an electric hoist instead of the hand winch. I actually had to replace the cheap hand winch that came with the crane but didn't want to upgrade to an electric.




mics_54 said:


> white pine 10x10 is about 18.5 #/ft 20 footer would be about 375 pounds


Right on with the weight. I had a 24 footer though that weighed less than an 18 footer but the 18 footer was soaking wet.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh sorry Big Dave I got my people mixed up. :blink:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Big Dave,

You really had to use your ingenuity on that project!

Like how did you measure each timber for the proper length? Get on the deck with a long PlumbBob, marking the string where the top of the deck hit, then measuring the string?

What was your biggest challenge?

Nice cabin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Big Dave, Nice work and good use of the brain power! You came up with some neat solutions to move those big suckers around.

Wow, if you had some left over think of the trebuchet we could 
build!

John


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Big Dave,
> 
> You really had to use your ingenuity on that project!
> 
> ...


We used some straight 2x4's to put against the deck and then set a level against them to find out where the notch needed to be and where the bottom of the post was going to set. For the height of each notch one guy was at the bottom and another at the top and we just used a tape measure to get the length.

Honestly, the biggest challenge was landing the job. It took some smooth talking and my reputation to convince the homeowner to invest that much money into his deck. There was another company that had started the project but then abandoned it and he wasn't happy with their workmanship.

Total cost was a little over $15,000.00 for material and labor and that didn't include any handrailing. He was having a wrought iron company do that.

This is also their second home used only on weekends and holidays.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

jdixon said:


> Big Dave, Nice work and good use of the brain power! You came up with some neat solutions to move those big suckers around.
> 
> Wow, if you had some left over think of the trebuchet we could
> build!
> ...


I can get all you want and even bigger. The lumber yard I deal with carries the timbers up to 16x16. The 16x16 cost $29.00 a linear foot.


----------



## jrutan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Whats with the battery powered DeWalt, did your kid leave his toys on your trailer or was the home owner trying to play along! haha


----------



## jrutan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Impressive work, really like the cookies idea! Agree with your words of wisdom also.


----------



## littletoes (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice work!

Did you lay out your cuts prior to placing the beam? That can make it challenging if there are quite a few angles. Just replaced a couple of beams on my deck. Quite a few things done wrong there...but I have to make 'em work. The cost of replacing the entire deck would ruin me! 

Guess I'm fortunate, part of my apprenticeship was a several month long rigging class, and I've moved quite a few heavy "projects" in my career. Much easier when money isn't an issue though. Not like "home-owner" stuff where the cost isn't figured in!  

Love the big timbers. 

Curious about the handrails, did you "cut" them out, to be redone later, or were you able to take them apart?? And I was surprised the bolts for the small orange crane didn't pull out with that much load, or did you have a plate or large timber to help spread the strain on the bottom to bolt through??? 

As I teach my kids, I always warn them, that when something "goes", it does it so fast you may lose some fingers or something, so keep them out of there! 

I have a good amount of rigging equipment, in spite of having my "rigging" tool box stolen a few years ago, with quite a few chains and other equipment. 

Thanks for the pictures and posting!

Need to add this!;

http://www.toolfetch.com/industrial-carts-780351.shtml

*Check this out, one guy can not only move, but PICK UP some amazingly large pipe (or wood timbers), with something like this. 

Easy to use, just be careful not to loose any teeth hooking, or UN-hooking the chains! * We've built our own on job-sites before, just to save money.


----------



## Aleo12023 (May 24, 2011)

I know this thread is a little old, but I came across it and man I love your spot Big Dave, it looks like a great place to be. I haven't had much experience with heavy projects, but I can appreciate the complicated nature of the tasks involved, those cookies are great!



littletoes said:


> As I teach my kids, I always warn them, that when something "goes", it does it so fast you may lose some fingers or something, so keep them out of there!


Good advice. I try to visualize it before it happens, so if it does happen I'm ready.


----------



## littletoes (Apr 14, 2011)

Yea, when things happen, it either is so fast, its "DONE", and nothing you can do about it. 

Like shooting a gun, you can't call the bullet back, no matter how badly you want too. 

Jacking around large, heavy objects can be very dangerous.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I like that cart. I have thought of that, but never thought of building one. Hmm.


----------

